# Spinning



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Finally got the rest of the yarn spun up. The 2nd ball is 244 yds. I forgot to count the bigger one so not sure how much I have. I decided to start my scarf anyway and see how long it gets. Decided on old shale for pattern.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice colorful yarn. Did you spin roving or make rolags? Or is there a previous post that shows your yarn in progress?


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

BirchPoint said:


> Nice colorful yarn. Did you spin roving or make rolags? Or is there a previous post that shows your yarn in progress?


These are previous posts. The first is the combed, unknown fiber. It was then blended on blending board and taken off as a roving. It was played with calif. var. mutant or CVM.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

the result is homespun goodness! I just love the colors you achieved.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful. Fun to see. It's a bit frustrating to not get every post to a topic. How much do I miss? (such as yours!)


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful colors


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the colors. I also love the pattern. Is there a name for it or a link?


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely spin. Love the knitted piece


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet, that is the perfect stitch pattern for your yarn. Love hoe the color undulate across the row!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The yarn is gorgeous, and so is the Old Shale pattern!

Hazel


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Well done. Beautiful colors- it has inspired me to take some of my small pieces of many colors and get creative!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Old shale scarf looks like a wonderful choice for knitting up.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful yarn and perfect pattern choice for it. I hope you share a photo when completed. It's beautiful.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Really pretty yarn! I have a "Traveller" spinning wheel but haven't learned to spin yet!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

yum


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I love the color and choice of pattern nice job spinning


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty yarn and the pattern is perfect. The colors are very Monet-ish. Nice.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the colors. Just right for Spring.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful yarn and one of my favorite patterns. I appreciate you calling it by its correct name, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your yarn is beautiful and the Old Shale pattern just fits it.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your compliments. I am enjoying knitting the old shale pattern. It looks complex but it is so easy. Its been on my to do list for a long time. Finally, the right yarn and right stitch pattern came together.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my that is beautiful, the yarn and the pattern.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty and a great way to use little bits and bobs love the knitting to. From fluff to knit


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Knitting up beautifully


----------

